# Iriasj2009 Lawn journal



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm going to start documenting everything I do on here. Currently mowing at .55". I wish I could mow it lower but I don't want to scalp it anymore and hopefully the higher HOC helps it establish a bit more. 
We have had a lot of rain this month but I was able to scalp it to .3" right before all the rain and the lawn had also been healing itself from a heavy aeration/sanding, and PGR, so I've been able to keep it at .55". For the last 6 weeks or so, I've been spraying ammonium sulfate along with potassium sulfate 0-0-50. My soil is naturally potassium deficient and so I need to be applying 3-4 pounds of potassium a year. I've been fertilizing weekly at a rate of .25lbs/1k. There was a section where I decided to use milorganite mixed in with 24-25-0 starter fertilizer to see if I saw a difference, and it is noticibly darker and healthier than the rest of the lawn where I'm applying my liquid fertilizer mix.

My lawn always seems to love the starter fertilizer but since my soil is rich in phosphorus, I wanted to stop using starter fertilizer.

Anywho here are some pics


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

So the lawn is only at 35-40% of where I want it to be but hopefully we'll get there next year. I'm not liking the HOC as it looks leggy to me but everyone else seems to be really liking the height. I also love the super low cut look and feel but I will admit that the color looks better the taller I mow. Either way, .55" is way too tall and I bet I can make it keep its color at .4"

I also edged the whole lawn today after taking the pics I posted but it got dark so I couldn't take any pics. Tomorrow Ill post some more pics.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

So I applied a fungicide due to what it seems to be dollar spot. I also bought of bag of lesco 15-5-10 that was 50% off. Applied both at full rate. Lawn looks a bit rough but a week ago I punched a bunch of holes in a small area to see if it would respond to some heavy nitrogen, and it has.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Man, that's looking amazing. I really do like the look of Grand. I agree with you that the color seems to look darker the taller it gets. I notice the same thing with my grass, as I'm mowing mine twice as tall as yours, and yet it looks better 2 days after I mow. I'm pretty sure that it might have something to do with the number of blades on my cylinder, so the 8-blade reel is planned for next season. I'll just make do with what I've got for now.

Nice job! Need some drone footage


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Iriasj2009 said:


> So the lawn is only at 35-40% of where I want it to be but hopefully we'll get there next year. I'm not liking the HOC as it looks leggy to me but everyone else seems to be really liking the height. I also love the super low cut look and feel but I will admit that the color looks better the taller I mow. Either way, .55" is way too tall and I bet I can make it keep its color at .4"
> 
> I also edged the whole lawn today after taking the pics I posted but it got dark so I couldn't take any pics. Tomorrow Ill post some more pics.


Lawn looks great... How long have you been using 0-0-50? Have you seen any improvement? My lawn is potassium deficient as well. I have applied two of three applications of 0-0-50 thus far and will use a balanced fert (triple 13) starting next spring.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Man, that's looking amazing. I really do like the look of Grand. I agree with you that the color seems to look darker the taller it gets. I notice the same thing with my grass, as I'm mowing mine twice as tall as yours, and yet it looks better 2 days after I mow. I'm pretty sure that it might have something to do with the number of blades on my cylinder, so the 8-blade reel is planned for next season. I'll just make do with what I've got for now.
> 
> Nice job! Need some drone footage


Thanks man. Yea, you'll need fewer blades if you're going to be mowing between .5"-1.5", 8 blades ideally. I have a 11 blade reel and it tends to start "floating" over the lawn above .6"

I agree about the drone footage haha, hopefully tomorrow I can take it out for a spin.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

@ctrav 
No noticible improvements but the 0-0-50 should keep the lawn strong throughout the winter and allow it to stay healthy. So far I've applied about 1.5lbs of potassium this fall and will drop .5lbs more within the next 2months.

My Plan is to apply 2lbs of potassium in the fall and 2lbs in the spring from here on out.

You're lawn is looking very lush and healthy so just keep feeding it what it needs, 0-0-50 is great along with triple 13.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Iriasj2009 said:


> @ctrav
> No noticible improvements but the 0-0-50 should keep the lawn strong throughout the winter and allow it to stay healthy. So far I've applied about 1.5lbs of potassium this fall and will drop .5lbs more within the next 2months.
> 
> My Plan is to apply 2lbs of potassium in the fall and 2lbs in the spring from here on out.
> ...


Thanks for the comp...


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Looking great my man. I am with you on tifgrand really above 1/2in doesn't do well. I have an 11 blade as well and maybe it's do to the fact of that but it always had better characteristics this year mowed at .35-.45. When I got to .6 I noticed a decline as the year went on.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Thor865 said:


> Looking great my man. I am with you on tifgrand really above 1/2in doesn't do well. I have an 11 blade as well and maybe it's do to the fact of that but it always had better characteristics this year mowed at .35-.45. When I got to .6 I noticed a decline as the year went on.


thanks! properly maintained tifgrand below .5" does look amazing. hopefully next season we are both able to reach our goals :thumbup:


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Finished the edging between my neighbors lawn and mine.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I don't know how grass at .55" can look leggy, but keep up the good work. It looks outstanding!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Iriasj2009 said:


> Finished the edging between my neighbors lawn and mine.


Nicely done...what type edger did you use?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

@ctrav 
So I use a black and decker edger which works great but dragging the cord is inconvenient. Recently I started using my landscaping blade to edge and it works great but I need to invest in an edger attachment for my maruyama power head.

I finally fixed the gimbel on my drone so hopefully I get some footage this Saturday.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Iriasj2009 said:


> @ctrav
> So I use a black and decker edger which works great but dragging the cord is inconvenient. Recently I started using my landscaping blade to edge and it works great but I need to invest in an edger attachment for my maruyama power head.
> 
> I finally fixed the gimbel on my drone so hopefully I get some footage this Saturday.


I would have a tough time with anything corded for sure. So you have a Maruyama landscaping blade? I have been looking at those but Im just not sure about them yet...


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

@ctrav 
If your good with a string trimmer then that should get the job done. I've seen many like the southerreelmower use a string trimmer with great success but I'm not one of them. So I invested in a landscaping blade and I love it. If it's in your budget, buy one lol. Now they make the attachment for different power heads models which is great.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Quick mow. Ive been fertilizing with 21-0-0 and 0-0-50 weekly at 1/4lbs per 1k using a hose end spreader, its just easier this way and the grass seems to like it better than when I was using my sprayer. the grass looks darker green than what it looks like in the video. ill try to post some pictures tomorrow.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcn0wUjzP0E


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Iriasj2009 said:


> @ctrav
> If your good with a string trimmer then that should get the job done. I've seen many like the southerreelmower use a string trimmer with great success but I'm not one of them. So I invested in a landscaping blade and I love it. If it's in your budget, buy one lol. Now they make the attachment for different power heads models which is great.


Im considering one for next season...thanks!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I really like all the pavers you used for your edging as it gives your lawn a nice clean look plus it makes mowing a lot easier with a reel mower. Glad to see the lawn is getting there finally and also curious to see how the TifGrand does next year, I'm sure it will be great :thumbup:


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I really like all the pavers you used for your edging as it gives your lawn a nice clean look plus it makes mowing a lot easier with a reel mower. Glad to see the lawn is getting there finally and also curious to see how the TifGrand does next year, I'm sure it will be great :thumbup:


Thanks man, I like the clean look as well although I do miss my old curve edging.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Color is holding strong. Finally we got some sunshine and I was able to take some pics. It could use a trim. Maybe tomorrow I will give it a mow.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Some shots from the roof while putting Christmas lights


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Love seeing a green yard in the middle of winter!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

very nice...


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Better late then never with the Christmas light??? 

Lawn looks great!!!!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

jimbeckel said:


> Love seeing a green yard in the middle of winter!


If you can call our winter, winter lol. Can't complain though :mrgreen:


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

ctrav said:


> very nice...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Better late then never with the Christmas light???
> 
> Lawn looks great!!!!


Yes that's what my wife said lol. It was first year putting lights and it wasn't so bad. We didn't do much but something is better than nothing. Next year along with my landscaping lighting, it should look much better.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

A little recap of last year.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Interesting how the grass looked a good 3/4 to an inch above the driveway.
And the later photos it was nearly level.
What has caused the lawn to "settle" down that much. Height of grass, compaction of the soil beneath?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Buffalolawny said:


> Interesting how the grass looked a good 3/4 to an inch above the driveway.
> And the later photos it was nearly level.
> What has caused the lawn to "settle" down that much. Height of grass, compaction of the soil beneath?


Buffalolawny,

When installed, the sod had quite bit of thatch on it but the soil layer only sat about 0"- .25" throughout the driveway. After lowering the HOC, it seems to be pretty flush along the driveway, mainly because my thatch layer is less than .25" compared to 1"-2" when I first installed the lawn. I Hope this answers your question


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Great thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

So I've Been working out of town and will be for a while so the wife took over the lawn. The preem did its job over the winter and I only had to deal with a couple of weeds here and there. I went ahead and edged up the lawn and tuned up the McLane so that she can at least maintain it and keep it looking decent. I'm thinking about using the verticutter to thin it a bit and then giving it a semi scalp so she can mow it at 1/2" and allows her to go up from there. As I come home once a month, I will be using PGR to help her with the mowing. Here are some pics!!
So far I've only applied PreEm and will be using milo for the season.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Iriasj2009 how is this looking?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

g-man said:


> @Iriasj2009 how is this looking?


It's looking rough lol. I just haven't been home to take care of it..


----------

